# Cams and cat delete info



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

im looking to improve low end tork i have a 3 inch cold air intake, megan headers, megan catback, i looked into cams a little but little confused about it ive heard it hurts low end and helps high end is that true also people say because our cars have cam timing that it wont have that nice exhaust note.
than a last question im looking into a megan downpipe (no cat) will that help low end and i heard that can hurt the engine because back pressure too low. is this true. any other ideas. power real good but don't kick in strong till 3,000 rpm.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you're looking for better low speed torque, stay away from high performance cams, just stay with the stock cams is your best bet. A down pipe to eliminate the CAT will hurt the low speed torque. Raising the compression ratio of the engine will raise the low speed torque but it's an expensive way to do it.


----------



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

Ok soo ill stick with the stock cams but about what you said about the down pipe it will take away a little power before 3,000 but when it hits 3,000 it will pull harder right? See I like getting a power surge at 3,000 rpm I just want to make sure I won't loose that pull at 3,000 rpm.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The down pipe will help a little at the higher RPMs. What really helps at mid to higher RPMs, is a custom high flow CAT-back exhaust system; the piping should be at least 60 mm (2.36") OD.


----------



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

ok so i just found out that nismo makes cams for my car they clame that theirs no mods needed to the engine or ecu and you gain midrange to high ramge power. ive seen some clips on the net about them they sound very nice. im going to go with the megan downpipe thanks for your input. also anyone have these cams ive taken out cams in an older car but not mine so is their anything i should know about. about doing this.


----------



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

Just an update I've decided to get a high flow cat from magna flow its on its way I'm hoping it helps with the sound level


----------

